# CJC-1295 DAC and ipamorelin



## Ricky_blobby (Jan 28, 2016)

I understand that using Ipam alone is about 10 times less effective than alongside a GHRH such as CJC-1295, but my question is, if you are using The DAC version, say 2.5mg a week in 2 injects per week, and you want to supplement with ipam, is it necessary to inject with a short acting CJC-1295 (no dac), or will the dac already in your system make using ipam alone create the large spike?


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 28, 2016)

No, you do not have to add 1295, the dac is enough as long as your doing at least 2g/week.


----------



## Ricky_blobby (Jan 29, 2016)

Thats what I wanted to hear


----------



## Ricky_blobby (Jan 29, 2016)

On a side note, do you believe huperzine-a is worth running; has anyone noticed a difference using it?


----------

